# 14" American Band Saw?



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

LJ's,

I have the opportunity to purchase a used band saw off the craiger. Curious if anyone has heard of, have, or know anything about this band saw.

It's a 14" saw manufactured under the name American, out of Orange,California.

The price is right ill tell you that. I dont own a bandsaw but would love to add one to my shop.

Thanks for the advise


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Could this be a Yates - American?


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

From the pic you arrears to be one of the many Delta clone models. Take a close look at the trunions that the table mount to for cracks repairs etc. They are pot metal and are prone to breaking, especially if the saw has been moved using the table. Also look closely at the tilt mechanism and if the wheels are coplanar. Tires will most likely need replacing.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info medicken. I thought it looked like an older delta model as well. Appears to be pretty clean. The guys go it for $50 so even if i have to replace everything and do a little welding .. it should even out in the long run.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

It would be hard to pass up for 50. Like MedicKen said take a close look. If the parts are the same as a delta then they can be replaced. There is a lot of good in formation here on LJ as to how to set up a band saw.


----------



## KenB (Mar 9, 2011)

Chrisstef - I have the exact same bandsaw (WBS-14) I picked up for $75. Had to put in $25 of parts and a few new blades but it works just fine. Also added a fence - a nice plus to have. As far as finding replacement parts, do some real deep researching and comparing as I've found nobody who carries the AMERICAN brand. I'd say just check the obvious before you buy, but don't be afraid of the age of the machine.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I think I had a jointer branded American (made in Taiwan - ho-ho!). It
was a decent quality clone. I don't think that badge has been around
for several years now, but the tools are nearly the same designs as Star, 
Lobo, and the other Taiwan brands.

Grizzly and Jet are in their own class as those companies have their own
designs and their own quality control personnel at the factories.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

I have that same saw and I needed to replace the trunions for the table, a guide bearing. I had adiscussion with a guy that had been woodworking for quite a long time and told me that it was a Jet before it was Jet. The parts I ordered were for the Jet and fit fine.


----------



## pblanton (2 mo ago)

Old thread I know but I just picked one up for free and I thought my research may help someone in the future...

On mine, someone had replaced the trunnions with wooden blocks and the tension mechanism was shattered. The guy just wanted rid of it and I jumped on it.

I ordered Jet parts and they all fit perfectly. I read somewhere that the "American" bandsaws were made in the early eighties and either the company or their designs eventually became Jet and moved overseas. I don't know if that's true, because I have also heard that the Delta parts fit it as well. It seems that the tool industry is more than fairly incestuous. Many many tools with different brand names on them are IDENTICAL except for the label.

For others who happen across this thread, the American BS-14 saw seems to be parts compatible with the JET MODEL JBS-14MW VERTICAL BANDSAW. A reproduction of the manual is available online here: https://www.mikestools.com/download/Jet-Owners-manuals/Jet Bandsaws/Jet_JBS-14MW.pdf or here Download Jet JBS-14MW Operator's Manual | ManualsLib

Parts diagram available online here: Jet Vertical Bandsaw | JBS-14MW | eReplacementParts.com but most of the parts are "discontinued" on that page. They are available, you just have to cross reference the old part number with the latest Jet or Delta part number and check Amazon or EBay.

The current Harbor Freight grey ones are also parts compatible but the parts used on that one are atrocious. It is the most cheaply made crappy bandsaw I've ever seen. But, if you can find an older green-version Harbor Freight bandsaw on Craigslist they are real high-quality gems, and usually they go for almost nothing. I have an older harbor Freight "Central Machinery" router shaper that I picked up on Craigslist for $50 and it is the EXACT same tool as the Grizzly G0510Z. The ONLY difference is the label. The manuals are also identical except someone did a search for "Central Machinery" and replaced it with "Grizzly"; or vice versa.


----------

